
X Marks the Spot That Makes Online Ads So Maddening - tpatke
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/07/business/x-marks-the-spot-that-makes-online-ads-so-maddening.html
======
DrScump
same as
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10687624](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10687624)
, but they didn't trim the URL properly.

